# specs of 240sx



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Where can I find the engine specs of a 92 240sx. I ran a search on nissanforums but it didn't help. I would like to know hp, tq, compression, basically everything about the engine.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did u check the sticky? i guess not.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24DE, Dual Over Head Cams (DOHC), which have 
155 @ 5,600 r.p.m., 
160 @ 4,400 r.p.m. 


Compression
Standard 179 psi @ 300 rpm 
Minimum 151 psi @ 300 rpm 
Difference limit between cylinders 14 psi @ 300 rpm


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

where is that sticky? I searched for it but nothing. Is it in the general section or what?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

jza80king said:


> *where is that sticky? I searched for it but nothing. Is it in the general section or what? *


it's the second thread listed here... but i'll just give you a link..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26482

:asleep:


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

jza80king said:


> *where is that sticky? I searched for it but nothing. Is it in the general section or what? *


whatever. you didn't search for shit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> it's the second thread listed here


:waving: 




esyip said:


> *whatever. you didn't search for shit. *



 :cheers: :jump: :newbie: :dumbass: :banhump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

can we ban him? how stupid can you be not to know where the sticky is


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

test


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that was just gay... ^^^


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *can we ban him? how stupid can you be not to know where the sticky is *


wow, I thought supraforums.com people were assholes! My mistake bitch .
and for 93blackser, I did search for it, other wise I wouldn't be asking, you shithead!


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

esyip said:


> *whatever. you didn't search for shit. *


I did search you fucking idiot. If i'd of found it than I wouldn't have asked! 

Originally posted by 93blackSER 
can we ban him? how stupid can you be not to know where the sticky is 
I thought all the assholes posted at supraforums.com Goes to show that sentra guys are bitches too!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aparrently u didn't cuz its a fucking sticky.... STICKY!!!! and if ur interesting in a 240 u should already kno wut the specs are... :newbie: :dumbass:


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *aparrently u didn't cuz its a fucking sticky.... STICKY!!!! and if ur interesting in a 240 u should already kno wut the specs are... :newbie: :dumbass: *


well I did see that "STICKY" but I had no idea thats what it was called. All that "STICKY" had was a bunch of car pictures of s13s, s14s, and shit, I want more information on the car, if I wanted pictures of the fucking car, I would look for pictures. Oh yeah, by the way drift240sx, If I am INTERESTING? what the fuck! you can't even type you piece of shit. I did nothing to you for you to react in such an asshole type of way.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, I am sorry for making that spelling error. I will try to type in correct English for you from now on. The "STICKY" as you call it, is composed of pictures, and also a large load of information. You saying that it's just filled with pictures tells us that once again, you haven't read the sticky. Why don't you stop being a lazy ignormant newbie, and go read it?

:dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *Oh, I am sorry for making that spelling error. I will try to type in correct English for you from now on. The "STICKY" as you call it, is composed of pictures, and also a large load of information. You saying that it's just filled with pictures tells us that once again, you haven't read the sticky. Why don't you stop being a lazy ignormant newbie, and go read it?
> 
> :dumbass: *


     :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::fluffy: :fluffy: :banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers: :jump:
i'm enjoying these smilies too much..


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Listen man. I did see that sticky I saw the differences from each engine. Thats all it has. Some nice pictures, a few numbers, but that isn't exactly what I was looking for. I needed something more specific on one car not 3 or 4 different cars. But you know it doesn't even matter anymore because I found it, no thanks to this fourm. As for newbie, I am a member of LS1.com, supraforums.com, I-supra.com, 300zxclub.com, and rx-7.com and all of the forums are the same as far as general, kill section, whatever. So I think I know how to use this website. you may have 1000 posts or whatever but I can see that you got all those posts by being an asshole and just posting stupid shit arguing with other people.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well done, it took u one whole week to get off ur lazy ass and look it up urself... i see progress.




> . As for newbie, I am a member of LS1.com, supraforums.com, I-supra.com, 300zxclub.com, and rx-7.com and all of the forums are the same as far as general, kill section, whatever.


so how does being registered to all these forums make u a non newb? i don't understand, plz clarify how registering ur name under as many forums as possible and not knowing a thing about the simple engine specs of a car makes u not a newb...

i love it how a lot of people had a comment in this, yet they always call me out...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

jza80king said:


> *Listen man. I did see that sticky I saw the differences from each engine. Thats all it has. Some nice pictures, a few numbers, but that isn't exactly what I was looking for. I needed something more specific on one car not 3 or 4 different cars. But you know it doesn't even matter anymore because I found it, no thanks to this fourm. As for newbie, I am a member of LS1.com, supraforums.com, I-supra.com, 300zxclub.com, and rx-7.com and all of the forums are the same as far as general, kill section, whatever. So I think I know how to use this website. you may have 1000 posts or whatever but I can see that you got all those posts by being an asshole and just posting stupid shit arguing with other people. *


blah blah blah blah....

if you had the LEAST bit of intelligence you would have easily gotten the info you wanted from MANY sites that have absolutely nothing to do or even specialize in Nissans. what sites are these, do you ask? they go by names of autotrader.com, car-stats.com, etc.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

...ladies...

he's got the info he needs... let it go...


----------

